# [Risolto] Portage vuole emergere per forza seamonkey

## ReDirEct__

Salve a tutti... dopo l'ultimo emerge --sync portage vuole per forza emergermi seamonkey che io non ho installato nel sistema... il problema è che mi blocca mozilla e , viceverse, mozilla blocca seamonkey... non capisco il perchè di questa cosa sincermante... questo è l'output della console:

```
gentoomachine redirect # emerge -uDvp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] www-client/mozilla (is blocking www-client/seamonkey-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] www-client/seamonkey (is blocking www-client/mozilla-1.7.13)

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r2 [2.1.9-r1] USE="zlib -bindist -doc" 1,022 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.12 [1.2.8-r1] USE="-doc" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/DBI-1.50 [1.48] USE="-minimal" 377 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/seamonkey-1.0.2  USE="crypt gnome ipv6 -debug -java -ldap -mozcalen                                             

dar -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoroaming -postgres -xinerama -xprint"                                              

34,666 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/totem-1.2.1-r1 [1.2.1] USE="a52 dvd gnome mad mpeg nsplugin vorbis                                             

 xine xv -debug -firefox% -flac -lirc -ogg -theora" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.28 [1.26] USE="-minimal" 35 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.54 [3.46] USE="-minimal -unicode" 82 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.11 [2.10] USE="-minimal" 37 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha10 [2.01.01_alpha07] USE="-unicode" 1,464 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.1.3 [1.1.0] USE="-debug -floppyboot -make-symlinks -netboot                                             

 -savedconfig -static" 1,402 kB 

[ebuild     U ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.12.2-r1 [2.12.2] USE="-debug -firefox" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] www-client/epiphany-1.8.4.1-r1 [1.8.4.1] USE="dbus python -debug -doc -firefox                                             

" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgda-1.2.2-r1  USE="berkdb mysql -debug -doc -freetds -ldap -mdb                                             

 -oci8 -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xbase" 1,212 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.12.1-r1 [2.12.0] USE="-debug -doc -firefox -s                                             

eamonkey%" 465 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 79 kB
```

Non ho idea di come risolvere il problema a  parte emergere ogni singolo pacchetto manulamente tranne seamonkey.. grazie per l'attenzioneLast edited by ReDirEct__ on Tue Jul 04, 2006 3:25 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Onip

aggiungi -t alle opzioni di emerge e vedrai quale pacchetto lo richiede.

Byez

P.s. è sempre bene mettere anche -N quando si aggiorna il mondo, così si mantiene un sistema coerente anche a livello di USE

----------

## Luca89

aggiungi una t tra le opzioni di emerge e riposta l'output.

----------

## ReDirEct__

Da quanto ho capito è totem che vuole seamonkey come dipendeza... ma non capisco perchè gli serve :\

```
gentoomachine redirect # emerge -uDNtvp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] www-client/seamonkey (is blocking www-client/mozilla-1.7.13)

[blocks B     ] www-client/mozilla (is blocking www-client/seamonkey-1.0.2)

[nomerge      ] www-client/flock-bin-0.7.1  USE="-mozillalauncher" [1] 

[nomerge      ]  virtual/x11-7.0-r2  USE="dri%" 

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 79 kB 

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.12.1-r1 [2.12.0] USE="-debug -doc -firefox -seamonkey%" 465 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  gnome-extra/libgda-1.2.2-r1  USE="berkdb mysql -debug -doc -freetds -ldap -mdb -oci8 -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xbase" 1,212 kB 

[nomerge      ] net-news/liferea-0.9.6  USE="mozilla -debug -gtkhtml" 

[nomerge      ]  www-client/mozilla-1.7.13  USE="crypt gnome ipv6 ssl -debug -java -ldap -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoxft -mozsvg -postgres -truetype -xinerama -xprint" 

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.12.3  USE="cdr dvdr hal -accessibility" 

[ebuild     U ]  www-client/epiphany-1.8.4.1-r1 [1.8.4.1] USE="dbus python -debug -doc -firefox" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ]  gnome-extra/yelp-2.12.2-r1 [2.12.2] USE="-debug -firefox" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.1.3 [1.1.0] USE="-debug -floppyboot -make-symlinks -netboot -savedconfig -static" 1,402 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8756  USE="dlloader*" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha10 [2.01.01_alpha07] USE="-unicode" 1,464 kB 

[nomerge      ] mail-client/evolution-2.4.2.1  USE="crypt dbus gstreamer ipv6 spell ssl -debug -doc -kerberos -krb4 -ldap -mono -nntp -pda -profile" 

[nomerge      ]  mail-filter/spamassassin-3.1.3  USE="berkdb ipv6 mysql ssl -doc -ldap -minimal -postgres -qmail -sqlite -tools" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.53-r1  USE="ipv6 -minimal" 

[nomerge      ]    dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1  USE="-minimal" 

[ebuild     U ]     dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.11 [2.10] USE="-minimal" 37 kB 

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.803-r1  USE="ssl -minimal" 

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.54 [3.46] USE="-minimal -unicode" 82 kB 

[ebuild     U ]   dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.28 [1.26] USE="-minimal" 35 kB 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/totem-1.2.1-r1 [1.2.1] USE="a52 dvd gnome mad mpeg nsplugin vorbis xine xv -debug -firefox% -flac -lirc -ogg -theora" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ]  www-client/seamonkey-1.0.2  USE="crypt gnome ipv6 -debug -java -ldap -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoroaming -postgres -xinerama -xprint" 34,666 kB 

[nomerge      ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-2.9007  USE="-minimal" 

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/DBI-1.50 [1.48] USE="-minimal" 377 kB 

[nomerge      ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-v4l-0.8.11  

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.11  USE="alsa esd oss -debug" 

[nomerge      ]   gnome-base/gconf-2.12.1  USE="-debug -doc" 

[nomerge      ]    x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.12  USE="jpeg tiff -debug -doc -xinerama" 

[nomerge      ]     x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4  USE="X png -doc -glitz" 

[ebuild     U ]      media-libs/libpng-1.2.12 [1.2.8-r1] USE="-doc" 0 kB 

[nomerge      ]      virtual/xft-7.0  

[nomerge      ]       x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10  USE="-debug" 

[nomerge      ]        media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.3  

[ebuild     U ]         media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r2 [2.1.9-r1] USE="zlib -bindist -doc" 1,022 kB 

Total size of downloads: 40,846 kB

```

----------

## ReDirEct__

Problema risolto... guardando nell'ebuild, ho scoperto che totem ha bisogno della USE firefox... ora è tutto ok... grazie dell'aiuto... non sapevo dell'opzione -t...

Ps: non risolto del tutto... in quanto ho notato che ora vuole emergere (ovviamente  :Smile:  ) la versione di firefox a 64 bit... solo che io uso firefox-bin e non ho bisogno di quella.. insomma sono in un vicolo ceco.. devo emergere perforza firefox a 64 bit ???Last edited by ReDirEct__ on Mon Jul 03, 2006 4:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Luca89

potrebbere essere o la use nsplugin o la use firefox. Prova un po ad abilitare/disabilitarle e vedi che succede, al limite prova a leggerti l'ebuild.

----------

## bandreabis

Per esempio io secondo emerge dovevo ASSOLUTAMENTE installare mozilla (ho anche io mozilla-firefox-bin), alla fine, mascherando mozilla, e poi dovendo mascherare mozilla-firefox e infine seamonkey, mi sono accorto con lopzione t che la richiesta veniva da mplayerplug-in... al che ho capito (non so se giusto) che quel pacchetto non mi serve a nulla.

Molto probabilmente non ci'azzecca nulla col tuo problema.  :Razz: 

Andrea

----------

## ReDirEct__

mmm... il problema ora è yelp... devo mettere la use firefox per forza altrimenti mi emerge seamonkey. Il fatto è che io uso firefox-bin e non ho bisogno ne di seamonkey ne di mozilla ne di firefox 64bit... è un problema dell'ebuild?? Come posso fare?

Ho pensato che volendo posso unmergere mozilla ed emergere seamonkey, ma come faccio a sapere quali sono i pacchetti che dipendono da mozilla?

Il problema con totem l'ho risolto mettendolo in package.use con la use -nsplugin (tanto uso mplayerplug-in per i video in firefox)...

----------

## bandreabis

E mettere uno dei tre in /etc/portage/profile/package.provided   :Question: 

----------

## Onip

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=120310

----------

## ReDirEct__

In poche parole, se mozilla sarà eliminato dal potage tree, lo elimino ed emergo seamonkey, provvedendo a togliere la USE mozilla... secondo voi è il modo giusto? Ovviamente che ne frattempo non cambino le cose... 

Cmq a cosa serve il file package.provided?

----------

## randomaze

 *ReDirEct__ wrote:*   

> In poche parole, se mozilla sarà eliminato dal potage tree, lo elimino ed emergo seamonkey, provvedendo a togliere la USE mozilla... secondo voi è il modo giusto? Ovviamente che ne frattempo non cambino le cose... 

 

seamonkey é decisamente piú grande di ff, se non vuoi compilare per un discorso di dimensioni riflettici su...

 *Quote:*   

> Cmq a cosa serve il file package.provided?

 

 *man portage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> package.provided
> 
>         A list of packages (one per line) that portage should assume have been provided
> ...

 

in poche parole per far finta di aver instalalto un pacchetto.

----------

## RollsAppleTree

Non si può "far finta" di aver installato firefox, o mozilla o seamonkey.

Uno di questi serve, perchè molti programmi usano il motore di rendering dell'HTML di mozilla, che è uguale a quello di firefox e seamonkey.

E' per questo che emerge li richiede.

per esempio, yelp lo chiede perchè i files di aiuto in realtà sono degli HTML, e li renderizza con il motore di mozilla.

Quello che mi chiedo, invece, è come fare per installare, per esempio, solo firefox (da sorgenti) e non dover installare invece mozilla o simili.

----------

## Luca89

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> Quello che mi chiedo, invece, è come fare per installare, per esempio, solo firefox (da sorgenti) e non dover installare invece mozilla o simili.

 

Molti pacchetti hanno la use "firefox" e serve proprio a questo.

----------

## ReDirEct__

Si... ma il fatto è che a me firefox non serve  :Sad: ... uso la versione a 32 bit... mi sa che mi dovrò accontentare... se c'è un modo per ovviare, ben venga...

----------

## Onip

Soluzione drastica, non emergere yelp. Per questo basta modificare l'ebuild di gnome (o gnome-light), togliere yelp dalle dipendenze e salvare il nuovo ebuild in overlay.

Byez

----------

## ReDirEct__

Soluzione effettivamente drasica... cmq mi sa che emergerò firefox e unmergerò seamonkey... sperò che trovino un'altra soluzione... non so che famene di 2 firefox... al limite spero che esca il plugin flash per 64 bit così che possa rimpiazzare la versione binaria di firefox...

----------

## MajinJoko

scusate, se l'output di 

```
emerge -uDNt world
```

è

```
Calculating world dependencies                ... done!

[color=red][blocks B     ] www-client/mozilla (is blocking www-client/seamonkey-1.0.2)[/color]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libcddb-1.2.1 [0.9.5]

[nomerge      ] virtual/x11-7.0-r2  USE="dri%"

[nomerge      ]  x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1

[ebuild   R   ]   x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.4-r2  USE="dlloader*"

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-apps/xdriinfo-1.0.1  USE="-debug"

[ebuild     U ] www-client/opera-9.00 [8.54]

[nomerge      ] gnome-base/gnome-2.14.1

[ebuild     U ]  www-client/epiphany-2.14.2.1-r1 [2.14.2.1]

[ebuild  N    ]   www-client/seamonkey-1.0.2  USE="crypt gnome ipv6 java postgres -debug -ldap -mozcalendar -mozdevelop -moznocompose -moznoirc -moznomail -moznoroaming -xinerama -xprint"

[ebuild   R   ]  mail-client/evolution-2.6.1  USE="dbus*"

[nomerge      ]   mail-filter/spamassassin-3.1.3

[nomerge      ]    dev-perl/Net-DNS-0.53-r1

[nomerge      ]     dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.01-r1

[ebuild     U ]      dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.11 [2.10]

[nomerge      ]    dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.803-r1

[ebuild     U ]     dev-perl/HTML-Parser-3.54 [3.46]

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/Archive-Tar-1.28 [1.26]

[nomerge      ]    dev-perl/DBD-Pg-1.22

[ebuild     U ]     dev-perl/DBI-1.50 [1.48]

[cut..]
```

sbaglio o seamonkey è richiesto da epiphany?

se inserisco epiphany tra i provided non lo emerge, giusto? ma in quel caso come si comporta mozilla (vi rimando alla riga evidenziata in rosso)? riesco ad aggiornare il sistema o cosa posso fare?

non mi interessa seamonkey, mi interessa riuscire ad aggiornare il world..

grazie

----------

## Onip

da quello che ho capito (qualcuno mi smentisca se non è così) mozilla è in via di rimozione da portage in favore di seamonkey. Quindi, prima o poi, il passaggio lo dovrai fare...

----------

## MajinJoko

ergo, mi basta dare 

```
emerge -C mozilla
```

 e poi aggiornare il world?

non mi interessa granché mozilla, solo che impiega un pò a compilarlo, quindi preferirei tenerlo in caso di bisogno futuro.. o al limite, creo il package del mozilla installato ora..

----------

## ReDirEct__

Da quanto ho capito sarà firefox a prendere il posto di mozilla... lo si vede già dalla use flag... prima serviva mozilla per epiphany e tutte le applicazioni che si basono sugli header e librerie gecko, ora invece serve firefox... insultatemi se dico caxxate  :Smile: ...  

In ogni caso la scelta credo sia giusta, soprattutto per chi non ha voglia di compilare seamonkey, anche se a me non va tanto giù l'idea di dover avere 2 versioni di firefox installate quando uso solo la versione binaria...

----------

## ReDirEct__

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> ergo, mi basta dare 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C mozilla
> ```
> ...

 

Guarda io ho provato a togliere la flag firefox ma epiphany non vuole compilarsi con seamonkey... penso sia un bug. Per il momento credo che bisogna tenerla. Mozilla puoi tranqullamente unmergerlo (non serve davvero più) ma devi emergere epiphany con la use firefox altrimenti non ti compilerà (parlo della versione stable, non so dirti sulle versione masked)... ciao ciao

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   Quello che mi chiedo, invece, è come fare per installare, per esempio, solo firefox (da sorgenti) e non dover installare invece mozilla o simili. 
> 
> Molti pacchetti hanno la use "firefox" e serve proprio a questo.

 

anche io pensavo questo ... ma ho finito 1ora fa di emergere il mondo e ... indovina???

pur usando la use firefox mi ha compilato sia mozilla che firefox!!!

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> ergo, mi basta dare 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C mozilla
> ```
> ...

 

se fai così ti reinstalla di nuovo mozilla.. l'ho fatto anche io !!!

----------

## ReDirEct__

Si perchè è stato finalmente fixato il bug dell'ebuild di epiphany...  :Very Happy: ... taggiamo come risolto...

----------

## MajinJoko

io ho messo "firefox -mozilla" tra le use.

e l'update è andato liscio.. ottimo

----------

